# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  A favor del Trasvase

## Mariano Soto

Entiendo la frustración de los habitantes de las comarcas afectadas por el trasvase Tajo – Segura, pero menos los argumentos que se esgrimen en la Región para defender sus intereses y el hábitat del largo río ibérico. Se me antojan romos, recurrentes, vacuos, estériles, poco eficaces a lo largo de las décadas.

Veo en la prensa estos días las manifestaciones bienintencionadas de los pueblos ribereños y estoy seguro de que esa película ya la he visto. Oigo que el gobierno de Castilla–La Mancha va a recurrir el último trasvase y digo para mí lo que siempre dije: que es su obligación pero que tiene la misma eficacia práctica que procesar a un muerto, por mucho que una casi segura victoria jurídica póstuma reconozca los justos títulos de la Región y tenga, por ello, algún significado (Carlos II hizo desenterrar a Cromwell para colgarlo, quemarlo y esparcir sus cenizas por Inglaterra, y algún significado tuvo). Escucho hablar de la preferencia de la cuenca cedente –situación jurídica, desde luego, indiscutible–, y recuerdo que son dos y no uno los graves ataques que ha sufrido este principio sagrado: uno, el trasvase al Levante; otro, la tubería a la llanura manchega (con ambas actuaciones estoy de acuerdo en determinadas condiciones, y absolutamente en contra en otras). Escucho al presidente de Castilla–La Mancha volver al eficaz (en su tiempo) argumentario de Bono y Barreda sobre la necesidad de que el Trasvase acabe, y quiero pensar que lo que quiere García–Page es que acabe en su actual concepción (que no es lo mismo). Presto atención a lo que dice otro barón del Partido Socialista, el valenciano Ximo Puig, que entiende la situación actual como justa y adecuada al interés general, y estoy de acuerdo con él en una parte (los regadíos en el Levante son de interés nacional) y en otra no (su indolencia, casi indiferencia, ante la situación del Tajo; una cosa es defender los propios intereses y otra bien diferente defender sólo los intereses propios, algo más característico de hombres pequeños que de estadistas).

Como sucede en todos los asuntos complejos, y éste lo es, es muy probable que cada uno tenga una parte de razón y nadie la tenga por completo. Tal vez para aproximarse a este problema sea preciso –y previo– menos apasionamiento, más equidad, y, sobre todo, partir de tres postulados básicos: a) que en la actual concepción del Trasvase, sin hechos nuevos, es difícil introducir variaciones sustanciales; b) que han de combinarse los legítimos intereses de todos los territorios, la suma de los cuales –con su debe y su haber– constituyen el interés general de España; y c) que las posturas manidas y demagógicas sólo sirven para entretener un rato al respetable, sobre todo cuando el calor aprieta.

Quienes hablan de la preferencia de la cuenca cedente para justificar una tubería a la llanura manchega  incurren en manifiesto error. La tubería manchega es otro trasvase, otra carga que soporta el río Tajo. Ni Ciudad Real ni Albacete pertenecen a la “cuenca cedente” del Tajo, torpemente confundido el concepto con una especie de “cuenca regional”, como si se pudiera regionalizar el caudal ecológico o la biodiversidad de un río. No es la preferencia de la cuenca cedente lo que justifica trasvasar agua a La Mancha; es, muy al contrario, la pertenencia de La Seca a España, su derecho a desarrollarse, su derecho a tener agua de calidad, su condición de ser parte de un territorio que forma parte de una comunidad autónoma, la castellano–manchega, que tiene estatutariamente atribuida la competencia de procurar el desarrollo regional dentro de la competencia de planificación económica general (incluida la hidrológica) que tiene atribuidael Estado. Difícil de entender, no parece. Buscar ese punto intermedio resultado de conciliar competencias urbanísticas, medioambientales,de regadíos,de desarrollo industrial, es la clave. Lo demás, entretenimiento estival y paloteo liviano entre el Levante y la Submeseta Sur.

En su actual concepción, el trasvase Tajo –Segura es una barbaridad. Lo era ya en el momento de su construcción, pero hechos sobrevenidos –unos jurídicos y otros relativos al medio físico– han convertido una situación injusta en una situación insostenible. Como hechos jurídicos nuevos pueden citarse el surgimiento y consolidación de las comunidades autónomas, junto con una normativa medioambiental más exigente; entre los hechos físicos un menor aporte del río Tajo, un aumento del regadío, y una mayor presión demográfica. La conurbación madrileña impone sus reglas: el gran río peninsular es la cloaca máxima de la gran ciudad; el río Jarama deja de existir como tal en el pantano de El Vado, y las aguas que le son devueltas camino de Aranjuez no tienen nada que ver con las que entregó unos kilómetros más arriba.

Resulta, pues, que el río Tajo sufre dos ataques fundamentales y no uno: el trasvase Tajo–Segura (con su variante manchega) y la tremenda agresión procedente de los seis millones y medio de personas que se aposentan en su propia cuenca, en la “cuenca cedente”. Si desapareciera el Trasvase la situación del río mejoraría algo, pero, aún así, los efectos perversos derivados de la existencia de la gran ciudad se dejarían notar aguas abajo, de eso hay pocas dudas. Madrid, querámoslo o no, absorbe agua limpia del Jarama, del Lozoya, del Manzanares, del Alberche…, y devuelve agua sucia, mucha agua sucia.

Razón suficiente (la anterior) para que desaparezca el Trasvase, se podrá argumentar. Puede ser; es un argumento como otro cualquiera: si desapareciera, el río se tornaría algo más limpio (al aumentar su caudal), y habría más posibilidades de desarrollo “en la cuenca cedente” (menos, claro, en el Levante). Es legítimo, desde luego, discutir el acueducto del río Colorado (unos 150 kilómetros de túneles, me dijeron), que suministra agua a muchos millones de habitantes del Sur de California (donde nunca llueve, canta Albert Hammond). A un lugar, para colmo, en el que hay por doquier mansiones con piscina, campos de golf y –aunque sea en la vecina Nevada– una ciudad en el desierto en la que se cultiva el culto al agua en espacios públicos, hoteles y casinos. Es legítimo, igualmente, defender que acabe el trasvase Tajo –Segura (y los otros que existen en España), y que cada “cuenca cedente” se arregle con lo suyo. Volvamos a una autarquía de cuencas no cedentes, podrían decir, complacidos, los puristas.

No es, desde luego, mi postura. Una cosa es corregir excesos, y otra muy diferente colocarse fuera de la realidad. Es más que razonable (de estricta justicia y de buena política) garantizar el acceso al agua en los lugares por los que transcurre; es una exigencia garantizar el caudal ecológico en el río y la vida que a ello ha de ir unida; es legítimo buscar el desarrollo regional, más allá, incluso, de la “cuenca cedente” (y sin necesidad de tener que recurrir a trampas terminológicas, ya he dicho lo que es la tubería manchega: un trasvase). No es razonable (por ir contra la realidad y contra el interés nacional) suprimir, sin alternativas, el trasvase Tajo – Segura; no es admisible la persistencia de un sistema de depuración de aguas tan insuficiente como el que tienen los municipios de la comunidad de Madrid; es estéril seguir insistiendo en planteamientos que no pueden llevarse a cabo si no hay un cambio en las circunstancias.

Quizás es eso; tal vez las que tienen que variar son las circunstancias, tal vez hay que reprogramar la partida y repartir cartas adicionales. Rescataré de la memoria lo que leí hace poco en un buen libro: se pueden recorrer tres mil kilómetros en las grandes llanuras de los Estados Unidos, en la taiga rusa, en las campiñas rusas, bielorrusas y ucranianas, en los grandes desiertos subtropicales, en la amazonia, o en las masas montañosas de Asia o de los Andes, sin que el paisaje cambie sustancialmente. En Europa occidental no es posible; menos aún en la Península Ibérica, un continente en miniatura, la negación misma de la monotonía: clima atlántico, suave y lluvioso; clima continental, más extremado; clima mediterráneo, no sólo en el arco mediterráneo; clima subtropical, del sureste de España.

Lo curioso del trasvase Tajo–Segura es que lleva el agua de la España seca a la España aún más seca. Y encima lo hace de un río que ha de suministrar agua (a través de sus principales afluentes) a la mayor aglomeración urbana del país. Y cuando los gobernantes se arremangaron por una vez para hacer algo que se pareciera a un Plan Hidrológico Nacional, los errores cometidos (aunque Castilla–La Mancha estuviera de acuerdo con ellos) se me antojaron notables. Desde luego, nadie discutió (por ser poco discutible) el derecho de los levantinos a tener agua; pero la solución planteada (trasvasar desde la desembocadura del Ebro) creo que no es realista. El Ebro, como el Tajo, está sometido a una notable presión demográfica y agrícola; sus pantanos (salvo los de cabecera) no reúnen las condiciones óptimas de Entrepeñas y Buendía; su cuenca media es muy poco elevada sobre el nivel del mar; su desembocadura es cada vez más salina (véase de dónde parten los canales que irrigan los arrozales del Delta) y un eventual trasvase en su tramo final tendría demoledores efectos sobre un ecosistema único y tan delicado. Me parece que el boca a boca que necesita el río Tajo (y el Levante) no puede ser proporcionado ni mediante una autotransfusión desde el Tajo Medio, ni por el río Ebro.

España tiene clima entre oceánico y continental en el Norte. Consecuencia de ello, ríos de grandes aportes en invierno, y algunos en abril y mayo  (cuando se produce el deshielo en la Cordillera Cantábrica). Ríos que no están sometidos a la presión demográfica y agrícola a la que sí están sometidos el Tajo y el Ebro. Ríos, en definitiva, a los que les sobra agua en los meses invernales y primaverales, y que deben ser intocables el resto del año. Agua que tal vez pudiera almacenarse en los aljibes de Entrepeñas y Buendía, que tal vez pudiera mejorar algo la cuenca del Tajo y la posición relativa de los municipios ribereños, que seguramente daría estabilidad a los aportes que ha de recibir el Levante. Porque el Levante –abandonemos de una vez las posturas más irredentas– necesita también agua, y España necesita que el Levante cree riqueza con ella.

Sería interesante que Castilla–La Mancha introdujera elementos nuevos en el debate. Es necesario superar un planteamiento que descansa en la protesta por la queja no atendida, y en un proceso a los trasvases ya consumidos. Debe considerarse insuficiente la escenificación de ese enfrentamiento liviano con las comunidades valenciana, murciana y andaluza, conscientes todos de que, en realidad, nada o casi nada cambiará, nada se tocará.

Me parece que este debate se ha quedado viejo dentro de sus estrechas coordenadas, y que fórmulas antiguas no tendrán en los nuevos tiempos la eficacia política (sólo política, pues ninguna otra tuvieron) que antaño demostraron. Nunca más cierto lo que dijo aquél griego, Heráclito (creo): todo fluye, somos y no somos, no podemos ingresar dos veces en el mismo río. Ni utilizar permanentemente argumentos manidos que sólo conducen a la insatisfacción y a la frustración de los que algo esperan.

Esta gran obra desde la Cordillera Cantábrica será realidad tarde o temprano, eso es seguro: la tecnología lo permite, la economía del país la necesita, y la cohesión de la Nación la pide a gritos. La incognita a despejar es si habremos de esperar a que nuestros nietos la ejecuten, o si, al menos, nos atrevemos a iniciar el debate. Un debate que debería superar otros agotados y contumazmente estériles; y que es, quizás, el único capaz de ofrecer alguna solución realista al lamentable estado de la cuenca del Tajo.

La solución está en el Duero 

Terminaré con un par de datos para la reflexión. 1) El caudal medio del Tajo en Trillo (un poco antes de que el río comience a embalsarse) no llega a 20 metros cúbicos por segundo; el del Esla, en su desembocadura en el Duero (después de ser embalsado y derivados sus canales de riego), siete veces más cuando menos (hasta 180 metros cúbicos por segundo según otras fuentes). 2) La desembocadura del Esla en el Duero se produce todavía a 690 metros de altitud; la cota de cauce en la presa de Entrepeñas está a 644 metros de altitud. Desde luego, una hipotética derivación desde el río Esla no tiene porque producirse desde la desembocadura. Por otra parte, no parece que planteadas las cosas como se plantean resulte afectado, con excesos intolerables, el régimen internacional del río Duero, ni la producción hidroeléctrica (ciertamente notable en esta zona) más allá de límites razonables.

Asunto complicado, sin duda. De temer es el recio ser y el seguro contestar de leoneses y castellanos, si las cosas no se plantean bien, si no se cuenta con su auto convencimiento, si no son sensibles a una idea de patriotismo efectivo y afectivo (único patriotismo tolerable y útil). Desde luego, la operación se antoja complicada; es más fácil, claro está, no hacer nada. O, lo que es lo mismo, convocar de vez en cuando una manifestación en la cabecera o en Talavera, recordar la preferencia de la “cuenca cedente” y decir que conceptualmente no es lo mismo derivar agua a La Mancha que al Levante, y pedir la anulación de éste o aquél trasvase abusivo antes de que engorde el fruto de los naranjos que con el líquido elemento se irrigaron. “No es  menester estarse quieto para no hacer nada” –solía decirme mi padre cuando no le convencía algo de lo que hacía.

Es preciso introducir elementos nuevos en el debate, al menos eso. No parece tanto.

Rufino Sanz Peinado


Rufino Sanz es abogado y fue director general de Administración Local en Castilla-La Mancha.
Fuente: http://www.guadalajaradiario.es/trib...-trasvase.html

----------

pablovelasco (10-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

No creo que estén deacuerdo, dirán que no se puede permitir que la carpa del Duero compita con el barbo del Tajo, y cosas así. Un verdadero Plan hidrológico nacional sería muy deseable, ya que la desalación hoy por hoy no parece una medida viable, y la presión sobre el Tajo disminuiría, pero de todas formas, dudo que convenza a nadie que sea antitrasvasista con esta argumentación.
Por lo pronto, espero que este año que viene sea más lluvioso que el actual y sobre agua para todos. La interconexión de cuencas, aunque me parece deseable, no me parece posible visto la actual clase política.

----------


## Mariano Soto

Hay solución a los problemas hídricos de nuestro país. Pero siempre que se deje a un lado la demagogia. 
Por cierto estoy convencido que la solución no es desalinización SI - Trasvase NO, o viceversa. La solución es la aplicación sostenible de todos los recursos hídricos: aguas superficiales,  aguas subterráneas, trasvase, reutilizacion y desalinización.
Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta gran obra desde la Cordillera Cantábrica será realidad tarde o temprano, eso es seguro: la tecnología lo permite, la economía del país la necesita, y la cohesión de la Nación la pide a gritos. La incognita a despejar es si habremos de esperar a que nuestros nietos la ejecuten, o si, al menos, nos atrevemos a iniciar el debate. Un debate que debería superar otros agotados y contumazmente estériles; y que es, quizás, el único capaz de ofrecer alguna solución realista al lamentable estado de la cuenca del Tajo.
> 
> La solución está en el Duero 
> 
> Terminaré con un par de datos para la reflexión. 1) El caudal medio del Tajo en Trillo (un poco antes de que el río comience a embalsarse) no llega a 20 metros cúbicos por segundo; el del Esla, en su desembocadura en el Duero (después de ser embalsado y derivados sus canales de riego), siete veces más cuando menos (hasta 180 metros cúbicos por segundo según otras fuentes). 2) La desembocadura del Esla en el Duero se produce todavía a 690 metros de altitud; la cota de cauce en la presa de Entrepeñas está a 644 metros de altitud. Desde luego, una hipotética derivación desde el río Esla no tiene porque producirse desde la desembocadura. Por otra parte, no parece que planteadas las cosas como se plantean resulte afectado, con excesos intolerables, el régimen internacional del río Duero, ni la producción hidroeléctrica (ciertamente notable en esta zona) más allá de límites razonables.


Ese hipotético trasvase desde el río Esla es una barbaridad. Para hacer un trasvase de semejante calibre desde el río Esla hasta Entrepeñas, habría que cruzar toda Castilla y León a través de un canal que ha de funcionar a contraperalte a base de bombeos hasta llegar a la Sierra de Guadarrama, que por narices habría que cruzarla con un generoso túnel parecido al del AVE, para seguir con un buen trazado sinuoso bordeando Madrid y su área metropolitana por la zona norte y acabar en Entrepeñas necesitando otra buena dosis de bombeos, túneles y viaductos para salvar los diferentes accidentes geográficos en su tramo final.

Tendría un coste inasumible, al precio que están hoy en día las obras y posteriores sobrecostes habituales, se iría cerca de los 10.000 mill. € así a ojo sólo de construcción, que tienen que ser amortizados como máximo a 25 años según dicta la Ley de Aguas. Ahora sumemos los costes de operación y mantenimiento del trasvase Esla – Tajo y por otra parte, los del trasvase Tajo – Segura. 

El coste del m3 de agua trasvasada tendría que tener un coste altísimo para poder asumir la amortización y operación de ambos trasvases. Dudo que los usuarios del trasvase estén dispuesto a pagar el agua para sus explotaciones con un coste aproximado de 1€/m3 para poder amortizar la obra.

Para eso, mejor hormigonar el cauce del Duero en la cerrada que hay cerca de Gomar y desviar toda la cabecera del Duero por un túnel de 100 km. de largo hasta Entrepeñas (todo un reto técnico ese túnel). El agua bajaría por su propio peso, con una diferencia de más de 150 m. de altitud entre ambos extremos del túnel. Ya tendríamos las cabeceras de dos de los ríos más importantes de la Península desviadas hacia el Levante para poder seguir aumentando los regadíos en una región desértica a cualquier precio, tanto económico como ecológico.

¿Cuál sería el siguiente río a desviar hacia el Levante?




> Hay solución a los problemas hídricos de nuestro país. Pero siempre que se deje a un lado la demagogia.


Cierto, pero adaptándose a las condiciones meteorológicas e hídricas existentes en cada región. No se puede pretender plantar arroz en el Sáhara.




> La solución es la aplicación sostenible de todos los recursos hídricos: aguas superficiales,  aguas subterráneas, trasvase, reutilizacion y desalinización.
> Saludos


Usted mismo lo acaba de mencionar: *aplicación sostenible de todos los recursos hídricos*, pero depende a qué precio. ¿El Trasvase Tajo-Segura le parece a vd. sostenible? Desviar la cabecera de un río sin importar las consecuencias en la cuenca cedente, con tal de seguir manteniendo un ecosistema artificial de regadío creado a finales del S. XX en una región semi-desértica, sinceramente lo veo poco sostenible.

La Huerta de Murcia existe desde la dominación musulmana en la Península, período durante el cuál se diseñó una de las redes de regadío de las más bonitas que he visto nunca, con la contraparada, las acequias mayores y ramales que drenan toda la vega. Lleva funcionando desde hace siglos y siglos, y supieron adaptarse a las condiciones meteorógicas e hídricas de la región y siempre ha sido sostenible. Eso sí que me parece sostenible. Sin grandes presas ni trasvases desde cientos de km.




> La interconexión de cuencas, aunque me parece deseable, no me parece posible visto la actual clase política.


Yo no lo veo viable. El coste que tendría interconectar las cuencas sería demasiado elevado en relación al beneficio que produciría. Sería un derroche económico que no nos podemos permitir, y un desastre ecológico que no debemos permitir. Créame sr. Pablo Velasco que no le gustaría, ni a usted ni a nadie, que por todo el Segura y las infraestructuras del trasvase se propaguen la almeja asiática, el camalote, o el mejillón cebra... por citar algunas de esas plagas.

----------

termopar (11-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La verdad es que no sé que comentar. La cantidad de barbaridades que he podido leer al autor del artículo y a los que le apoyan: Mariano Soto y al amigo Velasco, son tales que no puedo creer que una persona sensata y con los estudios que tienen sean capaces de soltarlas sin estar seguros de su falsedad.
 Ya les ha contestado F. Lázaro suficientemente bien. No hay nada más que decir.
 Lo malo es que lo están soltando en sus ámbitos de influencia y esa población acostumbrada a tragarse cosas así pronto lo empezará a pedir sin ninguna base científica ni técnica, como si fuera un juego.

 No puedo creer que Mariano Soto, siendo Doctor Ingeniero Agrícola o Agrónomo, no lo sé bien, sea capaz de hablar de cosas así sin ningún criterio técnico como si fuera un pobre agricultor de tomates sin formación académica. (con todos mis respetos a los agricultores de tomates).
 Me parece simplemente imposible.

En fin, otra más. La próxima Ganímedes que también tiene agua.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (11-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

* Ya tendríamos las cabeceras de dos de los ríos más importantes de la Península desviadas hacia el Levante*

Sería derivar agua de zonas más húmedas a zonas secas, y en Levante se le puede dar un uso a ese agua que sería imposible de dar en la cuenca del Duero o del Tajo sencillamente por sus condiciones climáticas.
Así que, llevar agua desde zonas húmedas pero de mala temperatura para los regadíos, a zonas secas, pero de ideal temperatura para los regadías, no le parece un adelanto importantísimo? La riqueza que se puede generar dotando a las zonas de levante de agua de sobra es incalculable.
Y no es cuestión de secar nunguna cuenca, por eso este señor propone usar también el Duero para aliviar al Tajo, pero lo que parece que olvidan, que la generación de riqueza en Levante, es un bien para toda España, no solamente para los beneficiarios directos.
Por sus comentarios parece que opinan que sólo se beneficia levante, y eso es un error.

----------


## Mariano Soto

> Ese hipotético trasvase desde el río Esla es una barbaridad......El coste del m3 de agua trasvasada tendría que tener un coste altísimo para poder asumir la amortización y operación de ambos trasvases. Dudo que los usuarios del trasvase estén dispuesto a pagar el agua para sus explotaciones con un coste aproximado de 1€/m3 para poder amortizar la obra


Es una alternativa que propone el autor del artículo, que comparta un artículo no quiere decir que haga mías sus afirmaciones. 
Yo considero que una vez realizados los  Planes Hidrológicos de las diferentes Demarcaciones. El Plan Hidrológico Nacional, deberá realizar un estudio de alternativas, e indicar cuales son viables. Obviamente desde un punto de vista técnico, social, medioambiental y económico. Esta sería la única manera de resolver los problemas hídricos de nuestro país.



> Para eso, mejor hormigonar el cauce del Duero en la cerrada que hay cerca de Gomar y desviar toda la cabecera del Duero por un túnel de 100 km. de largo hasta Entrepeñas (todo un reto técnico ese túnel). ....... Ya tendríamos las cabeceras de dos de los ríos más importantes de la Península desviadas hacia el Levante para poder seguir aumentando los regadíos en una región desértica a cualquier precio, tanto económico como ecológico. 
> ¿Cuál sería el siguiente río a desviar hacia el Levante?


Dando pie a este comentario. No comparto la idea que tienen muchos que el Levante  es un pozo sin fondo. Al contrario, es de las zonas de nuestro país donde se realiza un uso eficiente y productivo del agua. Un ejemplo claro es que el consumo de agua para regadío de la Región de Murcia supuso en  2012 un 3,7% del nacional http://www.ine.es/prensa/np868.pdf mientra que su superficie de regadío representa sobre un 5% de la nacional, y eso siendo una de las regiones más áridas del país, donde la precipitación es mínima. Además es una fuente de divisas por las exportaciones de su sector agroalimentario.
Por otro lado no comparto la idea de la autarquia hidrica que muchos defienden. Lo que  cada uno se apañe con lo que tiene. Es como decirle a un padre de familia, que no puede pagar la educación de sus hijos, que sus hijos no estudien porque no gana dinero suficiente.
Si estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted, en que cualquier alternativa debe ser sostenible.
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Levante se le puede dar un uso a ese agua que sería imposible de dar en la cuenca del Duero o del Tajo sencillamente por sus condiciones climáticas.


En la cuenca del Duero al agua se le da otros muchos usos, no tienen porqué ser exclusivamente agrícolas. Uno de los usos del agua en la cuenca del Duero es de una importancia estratégica, la producción de energía eléctrica. En la cuenca del Duero se produce el 25% de toda la energía hidroeléctrica generada en España, así que fíjese si le dan un buen uso al agua en dicha cuenca. Y por otra parte, en la cuenca del Duero también se riega, y mucho más que en la zona del trasvase... desde Almazán hasta Zamora todo el curso del río Duero se riega a ambas márgenes, mucha gente depende de ese agua para poder regar, aparte de otras zonas de la cuenca.




> http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...os_983201.html
> 
> Los recursos hídricos totales de la cuenca se han evaluado en unos 12.600 millones de metros cúbicos al año. De este volumen, *3.800 son necesarios para cumplir las exigencias de los convenios internacionales con Portugal*, ya que el río Duero es compartido con este país. Las necesidades españolas de agua se cifran en 4.500 millones de metros cúbicos al año, de los que *325 corresponden al abastecimiento de 2,2 millones de habitantes*. Las previsiones más optimistas señalan, desgraciadamente, reducciones de población permanente, lo que unido a la mejora prevista en la eficiencia de las redes de suministro, hacen que se estime que la demanda urbana se reducirá en casi un 10% en el horizonte de 2027.
> 
> Por lo que respecta a las demandas hidroeléctricas, aunque estas no son consuntivas, *la cuenca del Duero tiene un notable potencial hidroeléctrico*, con más de 180 instalaciones hidroeléctricas de potencias muy variadas. *La potencia total instalada en la cuenca es de 4.400 MW, y en ellas se produce casi el 25% de la energía hidroeléctrica de España*. Las nuevas demandas consuntivas, el efecto de la reducción de aportaciones hídricas como consecuencia del efecto del cambio climático y las nuevas normas regulatorias hacen prever una reducción en producción anual que rondará un 10% en el horizonte de 2033.
> 
> _El regadío es el mayor usuario consuntivo en la cuenca, requiere casi 3.800 millones de metros cúbicos, para abastecer a 560.000 hectáreas. Aproximadamente un cuarto de este volumen procede de recursos subterráneos, siendo el resto de recursos superficiales. La demanda para el regadío futuro crece, al proyectarse un incremento de 20.000 hectáreas nuevas en 2021, básicamente con los nuevos regadíos de Payuelos y La Armuña, en León y Salamanca, respectivamente. Pero en 2027 se prevé un incremento de otras 150.000 hectáreas a adicionales. Esto conllevará una demanda adicional de agua para este uso de unos 600 millones de metros cúbicos al año adicionales._





> Así que, llevar agua desde zonas húmedas pero de mala temperatura para los regadíos, a zonas secas, pero de ideal temperatura para los regadías, no le parece un adelanto importantísimo? La riqueza que se puede generar dotando a las zonas de levante de agua de sobra es incalculable.


Quitarle el agua a los regantes de una cuenca para dárselas a otros no me parece ningún adelanto. Es cambiar el agua de sitio, es crear ciudadanos de primera y ciudadanos de segunda, es favorecer a unos en detrimento de otros. ¿Porqué los regantes del Levante deben tener más derecho que los de la cuenca del Duero en este caso? 

La riqueza que el agua del Duero genera en la cuenca del Duero, ya sea mediante regadíos o uso hidroeléctrico, también es muy imporante.




> *Y no es cuestión de secar nunguna cuenca*, por eso este señor propone usar también el Duero para aliviar al Tajo


La experiencia vista todos estos años con la cabecera del Tajo, demuestra lo contrario...




> pero lo que parece que olvidan, que la generación de riqueza en Levante, es un bien para toda España, no solamente para los beneficiarios directos.
> Por sus comentarios parece que opinan que sólo se beneficia levante, y eso es un error.


En numerosos mensajes de varios hilos, por parte de algunos usuarios se ha demostrado que con datos del INE en la mano, la relevancia de la riqueza que genera el trasvase a efectos del PIB Nacional es muy baja. Que es muy importante para la zona, por supuesto... eso nadie lo pone en duda, para otras regiones también lo es regar sus tierras. Los regadíos en la cuenca del Duero también son un bien para toda España, al igual que los de la cuenca del Guadiana, o los del Ebro... pero por sus comentarios parece querer desprender que los únicos que generan riqueza son los agricultores del Levante y los regantes del resto de cuencas peninsulares deben ceder sus aguas, que hay que favorecer al Levante en detrimento del resto de regiones. Eso no parece muy equitativo.




> Es una alternativa que propone el autor del artículo, *que comparta el artículo no quiere decir que haga mías todas sus afirmaciones*.


Doy mi opinión respecto a esa alternativa citando los párrafos del artículo que usted copia en su mensaje. 

Creo que en ningún momento me dirijo a usted como autor del artículo o que haga suyas esas afirmaciones.




> El Plan Hidrológico Nacional, deberá *realizar un estudio de alternativas, e indicar cuales son viables.* Obviamente desde un punto de vista técnico, social, medioambiental y económico.


Ojalá algún día se haga realidad... pero con sus costes reales y no encubiertos, así se demostrará que todos esos trasvases que se plantean: Tajo medio, Duero, Ebro, etc no son viables económicamente debido a que el coste final del m3 de agua trasvasada sería desorbitado para poder hacer frente a las amortizaciones y mantenimiento de obras de esa envergadura. El agua por desgracia no flota en el aire. Para conducirla de un sitio a otro hay que gastar dinero, contra más lejos haya que conducirla más dinero, y si además hay que bombearla, hay que gastar todavía mucho más dinero.

Técnicamente es posible de muchas formas, depende del dinero que estemos dispuestos a gastarnos en llevar el agua de un sitio a otro.

Si hablamos de viabilidad medioambiental, sólo con ver el estado de la cabecera del Tajo, nos podemos hacer una idea de la suerte que probablemente correrán el Tajo medio, el Duero, el Ebro, o cualquier otro río si algún día se llega a ejecutar alguno de los trasvases planteados, mejor llamados desvíos desde esos ríos hacia el Levante.

Un saludo.

----------

Jonasino (12-ago-2015),NoRegistrado (11-ago-2015),termopar (11-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mariano Soto y Pablo Velasco se olvidan de que Plan Hidrológico Nacional ya tenemos uno, aprobado en el 2001; y modificado en 2005 cambiando el trasvase del Ebro por el Programa Agua.

También les recuerdo que Plan hidrológico Nacional no significa hacer trasvases, sino una planificación y una reordenación de recursos y regadíos. Precisamente, una reordenación de regadíos es lo que se necesita en la zona regada del SCRATS, eliminar las Has ilegales y las amnistiadas con normas de dudosa legalidad, que son decenas de miles.

 En cuanto al PIB, a Pablo Velasco ya se le demostró que la importancia en el PIB español de lo producido por el agua del trasvase es inapreciable. Máxime cuando vemos que la aportación TOTAL al PIB español del sector de AGRICULTURA Y PESCA, EN DONDE ESTÁ INCLUÍDA LA GANADERÍA, es de un 2,6 %. Si quitamos la ganadería y la pesca, se queda en un porcentaje más pequeño, y si tenemos en cuenta que la agricultura murciana es un porcentaje pequeño y que de ese porcentaje, sólo un 40% es del trasvase, la cifra que aportáis al PIB es completamente inapreciable. Si luego tenemos en cuenta las subvenciones, sobre todo la del agua, es un sistema (trasvase-SCRATS) totalmente deficitario para el Estado español, como demuestra el Doctor Enrique San Martin en su tesis doctoral que tanto obviáis.
Y como hablo con datos, pues os pongo éste link en el que viene el cuadro con el porcentaje  que comento:
http://economy.blogs.ie.edu/archives...-1970-2013.php

Se puede ver como la locomotora que produce el 90% del PIB de éste país es el sector servicios y la industria. Incluso en el cuadro de más abajo, se puede ver como esos dos sectores producen también el 90% del empleo.

Por lo tanto, no ceo que se deba endeudar el Estado en unos trasvases económicamente inviables e insostenibles para sustentar un % tan pequeño del total de la agricultura española, máxime cuando  el resto de agricultura se maneja sin esas obras faraónicas y trasnochadas.

El problema viene en que según me pasan, por ejemplo Mariano Soto habla de que la agricultura del trasvase aporta al PIB unos 2500 millones, no recuerdo la cifra exacta. Y esa es la cifra TOTAL del sector agrícola en Murcia, y posiblemente incluída la pesca y la agricultura. Siempre hacen ese truco para engordar las cifras. Pero si uno se molesta en mirar el INE, las cifras son bastante menores como es lógico.
El sabrá por qué hace eso.

Y en cuanto al tema ambiental, es que no me apetece ni comentarlo, está muy repetido y éstos no hacen ni caso. Les da lo mismo si el Tajo está ahora mismo en un estado lamentable, ya que han cortado el grifo por lo que se avecina, los embalses de cabecera al 17% y bajando en picado, y los ribereños de Sacedón y los demás pueblos en pié de guerra, se han juntado los de izquierdas, los de derechas y todo el mundo para levantarse por ésta injusticia.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (11-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Quitarle el agua a los regantes de una cuenca para dárselas a otros no me parece ningún adelanto. Es cambiar el agua de sitio, es crear ciudadanos de primera y ciudadanos de segunda, es favorecer a unos en detrimento de otros. ¿Porqué los regantes del Levante deben tener más derecho que los de la cuenca del Duero en este caso?*

Y dónde digo que los regantes del Duero o las hidroeléctricas se van a quedar sin agua o voy a quitársela?? Yo digo que la que sobre se trasvase a donde haga falta.

En cuanto a la importancia de la agricultura en Murcia:

"Las exportaciones en este sector se han consolidado como uno de los principales motores de la economía de la Región de Murcia y el motor principal de muchas empresas que compensan así la escasa demanda interna debido a la crisis. Las exportaciones murcianas han aumentado un 60% en 2012 con respecto al año anterior. Sumando por primera vez los 8.000 millones de euros en productos exportados, elevándose así hasta casi el 30% del PIB regional el montante de las ventas al exterior"

"La actividad agrícola murciana estaba en manos del 12'9% de la población activa regional en 2004, porcentaje éste muy superior al del conjunto de España (5'8%)"

Y la gran parte de esta actividad es posible gracias al trasvase:

Desde Calasparra hasta Beniel, a lo largo del eje del río Segura, se extienden la mayor parte de las huertas tradicionales de la Región de Murcia, ampliadas progresivamente fuera del valle fluvial con caudales subterráneos o trasvasados desde el río Tajo, a lo largo del siglo XX. Frutales de hueso, uva de mesa y cítricos son, en la actualidad, los cultivos predominantes desde la entrada de dicho río a la Región, donde se ubica un pequeño pero interesante sector de arrozal.

"El sector meridional de la Región muestra tres conjuntos netamente diferentes. Por una parte, amplios sectores de secano, sobre todo emplazados en el interior, dedicados a cereal y almendro de forma básica; la amplia Depresión del Guadalentín donde los regadíos con aguas procedentes del Tajo se dedican a hortalizas, cultivos industriales y frutales, en particular cítricos. Por último, en el litoral, se localizan los amplios sectores regables del Trasvase en el Campo de Cartagena y los más reducidos de las llanuras litorales de Mazarrón y Águilas dedicados a hortalizas y, en menor medida, a frutales y cítricos."

No diga que solo tiene importancia local el trasvase señor f. lázaro, es mucho más que eso, es regional.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Puedes poner el enlace al escrito que has puesto Velasco?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

es en wikipedia, escribes murcia, y en el sector económico sale.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya, ya lo he visto que es en la wiki. Más falso que un billete de 30 euros.

Y aquí te lo desmontamos ya en Diciembre/2014 No lo recuerdas?

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...repeñas/page16

Yo si lo recuerdo, y además si lo pones en el google, sale.

En esos hilos ya quedó claro que bueno, ellos verán lo que dicen, el total de producción agrícola en Murcia es de 2095 millones según FEPEX como te dije entonces on el enlace correspondiente.

Que nos quieras vender la burra una vez, vale. La segunda ya no, eh Pablo? Vamos a ser serios.

Tu respuesta de disculpas por el error está en el mensaje 159:



> Tus datos son ciertos, 8000 millones es el total de la exportación, y de ellos el 30% es de agricultura.
>  En wikipedia está mal explicado, y de ahí saqué los datos, voy a cambiarlos.


Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Si 1/3 de todo lo que exporta Murcia te parece poco, allá tú. Yo no he engañado a nadie, sí, los datos de exportación son esos, y si sigues viendo en la página de FEPEX verás: Que es la 3º en el ámbito nacional en cuanto a exportación de productos agrícolas, que más detalladamente exporta el 74% del Apio nacional, el 68% de Coles, el 71% de Lechuga, casi el 60% de la espinaca, aprox. el 40% de albaricoque, el 64% del limón, el 47% del Melón, el 41% del Pomelo, 63% de uva de mesa, 20% de ciruela...
Te parece de poca importancia?¿

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que esas cifras las de el periódico La Verdad en un artículo, no quiere decir que sean verdad. Me fío más de los datos del INE, Fepex, etc, los cuales dicen que ni de lejos las exportaciones alcanzan esas cifras, y el trasvase obviamente menos aún, pues habría que descontar las que no se producen en él.




> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20130126.html
> 
> *Murcia supera por primera vez los 8.000 millones de euros anuales en el valor de los productos que se vendieron al exterior*


Que las exportaciones que produce el trasvase son importantes, nadie lo discute... pero ni de lejos lo que se intenta vender.

Me gustaría ver Extremadura, Aragón, Andalucía y otras comunidades llenas de invernaderos, fertilizante a saco y produciendo todo el año.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Si 1/3 de todo lo que exporta Murcia te parece poco, allá tú. Yo no he engañado a nadie, sí, los datos de exportación son esos, y si sigues viendo en la página de FEPEX verás: Que es la 3º en el ámbito nacional en cuanto a exportación de productos agrícolas, que más detalladamente exporta el 74% del Apio nacional, el 68% de Coles, el 71% de Lechuga, casi el 60% de la espinaca, aprox. el 40% de albaricoque, el 64% del limón, el 47% del Melón, el 41% del Pomelo, 63% de uva de mesa, 20% de ciruela...
> Te parece de poca importancia?¿


Yo, lo que te he dicho es que la misma frase, el mismo argumento, lo utilizaste hace 9 meses y reconociste el error disculpándote. Ahora vuelves a hacer lo mismo, con el mismo fallo pero no actúas igual, ni lo reconoces.

Allá tú. Lo escrito ahí está

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En cuanto a las zonas y la producción, ya pusimos el video del invernadero holandés que tenía una tasa de producción bastante más alta que la de Murcia. En éste video se ve. Bueno. Lo importante es que si se produce en Holanda, en cualquier lugar de España se puede producir en invernadero. Otra cosa es que esa región potencie una industria distinta porque le interese.




Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Me gustaría ver Extremadura, Aragón, Andalucía y otras comunidades llenas de invernaderos, fertilizante a saco y produciendo todo el año.* 

Y por qué no lo hacen?? Acaso se cree que no se usan fertilizantes químicos en esas zonas?? No será que el clima no es tan benigno y por eso es menos rentable? De todos modos, Andalucía si está llena de invernaderos, y fertilizantes, recuerda la zona de Almería.
Por otro lado, las frutas que producen los árboles, como el albaricoque, el limón, el pomelo, la uva, la ciruela... etc, se cultivan fuera de un invernadero, al igual que el melón, por ejemplo. El problema es que a lo mejor los frutales no van tan bien en esas zonas, no cree?

En cuanto a lo de los 8000 millones, es que está mal explicado, eso es el total del valor de las exportaciones de Murcia, y de ellas 1/3  pertenen a la agricultura más o menos.

*y el trasvase obviamente menos aún, pues habría que descontar las que no se producen en él.*

Las zonas donde se concentra la agricultura intensiva son regadas casi en su totalidad por el trasvase, la zona de regadíos tradicionales, aún con su importancia, no se acerca ni de lejos a la zona regada por el trasvase. Se lo enseño en este mapa:
Las zonas negras son las regadas con el trasvase, y esas son las más importantes en cuanto a producción hortofrutícola.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No soy experto en frutas, pero de uvas en La Mancha, la ribera del Duero, en Navarra, La Rioja, Galicia y montones de zonas saben bastante  y con reconocido prestigio. Vamos, que no creo que ni se te ocurra compararte con ellos. De frutas ni hablamos, porque sería dar un recital.

En fin, más de lo mismo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

[QUOTE=Mariano Soto;138792]Entiendo la frustración de los habitantes de las comarcas afectadas por el trasvase Tajo  Segura, pero menos los argumentos que se esgrimen en la Región para defender sus intereses y el hábitat del largo río ibérico. Se me antojan romos, recurrentes, vacuos, estériles, poco eficaces a lo largo de las décadas.

Veo en la prensa estos días las manifestaciones bienintencionadas de los pueblos ribereños[QUOTE]

Sabiendo que Entrepeñas y Buendia son obras que pertenecen al TTS (forma parte de la obra) ¿que era de ellos antes de existir el trasvase, o si nunca se hubiera hecho?

----------


## NoRegistrado

[QUOTE=gomar;138934][QUOTE=Mariano Soto;138792]Entiendo la frustración de los habitantes de las comarcas afectadas por el trasvase Tajo – Segura, pero menos los argumentos que se esgrimen en la Región para defender sus intereses y el hábitat del largo río ibérico. Se me antojan romos, recurrentes, vacuos, estériles, poco eficaces a lo largo de las décadas.

Veo en la prensa estos días las manifestaciones bienintencionadas de los pueblos ribereños


> Sabiendo que Entrepeñas y Buendia son obras que pertenecen al TTS (forma parte de la obra) ¿que era de ellos antes de existir el trasvase, o si nunca se hubiera hecho?


 Los alcarreños privados de sus tierras de labor que les cambiaron por el turismo no tienen derecho a la vida. Qué hacemos, los gaseamos? los desterramos para que así seáis aún más amos y señores del Tajo?

Estáis haciendo coger un cabreo a los ribereños del copón. Ahora creo que va en serio, porque se están juntando todas las plataformas y la población 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/3906...77304/?fref=nf

 Yo que vosotros, primero iría buscando otras fuentes más "saladas"

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Iniciado por Mariano Soto
> 
> 
> Entiendo la frustración de los habitantes de las comarcas afectadas por el trasvase Tajo – Segura, pero menos los argumentos que se esgrimen en la Región para defender sus intereses y el hábitat del largo río ibérico. Se me antojan romos, recurrentes, vacuos, estériles, poco eficaces a lo largo de las décadas.
> 
> Veo en la prensa estos días las manifestaciones bienintencionadas de los pueblos ribereños
> 
> 
> Sabiendo que Entrepeñas y Buendia son obras que pertenecen al TTS (forma parte de la obra) ¿que era de ellos antes de existir el trasvase, o si nunca se hubiera hecho?


Ojalá no se hubiese hecho el trasvase tajo segura y si nunca se hubiera hecho el trasvase, muchos disgustos, ilegalidades y heridas habríamos evitado. Por cierto, infórmate mejor sobre el origen de los embalses. Te conviene para hablar con propiedad

----------

NoRegistrado (25-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sabiendo que Entrepeñas y Buendia son obras que pertenecen al TTS (forma parte de la obra)


¿Desde cuándo las presas de Entrepeñas y Buendía forman parte de la obra del trasvase Tajo-Segura?

----------

Jonasino (31-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bolarque, de donde se saca, se inauguró en 1910 para dar electricidad a Madrid y abastecer al Metro y a los tranvías, Se recreció en los 40 para el mismo fin. Su uso era exclusivo prácticamente para Madrid.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------


## gomar

> ¿Desde cuándo las presas de Entrepeñas y Buendía forman parte de la obra del trasvase Tajo-Segura?


Vale, pues entonces a los genios que utilizando una obra previa, fueron capaces de aprovecharla para crear una infraestructura que multiplicara la riqueza de ESPAÑA hay que hacerles un homenaje y un reconocimiento por el ingenio demostrado (para eso eran ingenieros... españoles)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Este mensaje lo vas repitiendo?, o es que tengo alucinaciones?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

